# como usar o  infinitivo pessoal



## Dann

boa noite, tenho uma enorme duvida...


nao sei o momento ou a situaçao precisa para usar o inf. pessoal.

puedo construirlo garamaticalmente con cualquier verbo, pero no se exactamente qué significa o cuando usarlo en una conversación.
Conclusao: tou perdido no mundo!!!!!

qualquer explicaçao é carinho. De antemao, muito obrigado.


----------



## jazyk

Dê uma olhada aqui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=220826&highlight=infinitivo+pessoal
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=194796&highlight=infinitivo+pessoal
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=65362&highlight=infinitivo+pessoal


----------



## Dann

*obrigadísimo Jazyk.

*Mas, outra pergunta:

É comum o uso deste tempo quando você fala?


----------



## jumpita

Sim, é mesmo muito comum o uso deste tempo na linguagem do dia-a-dia, coloquial.


----------



## Dann

Obrigado!!!!


----------



## Uticens678

Esta discussão é bastante velha mas não queria abrir uma nova apenas para fazer uma pergunta (que espero seja coerente com o contexto): uma frase do tipo "A solução é eles irem embora" está certa o é melhor uma com o conjuntivo , por exemplo: "A solução é que eles vão embora"? Muito obrigado por gastarem o vosso tempo para me ajudar!!!


----------



## anaczz

"A solução é eles irem embora" está certa e é a forma mais natural de falar.


----------



## Uticens678

Muitissimo obrigado!


----------



## Uticens678

Em espanhol seria "La solución es que (ellos) se vayan"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por la presencia del embora, preferiría *que se larguen*, más que _que se marchen_. Pero es una barrunto personal.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Uticens678 said:


> Em espanhol seria "La solución es que (ellos) se vayan"?


*Para mí está bien, así lo diríamos en Argentina.*


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!!!


----------



## Uticens678

Uma perguntinha: a frase "é certo se vingar" está correta em português (de Portugal) ou o certo seria "é certo vingar-se"? Muito obrigado!!!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Uma perguntinha: a frase "é certo se vingar" está correta em português (de Portugal) ou o certo seria "é certo vingar-se"? Muito obrigado!!!



No entanto, eu preferia _'de certeza que se vingará/ de certeza que se vai vingar'_


----------



## Uticens678

Antes de mais, obrigado! Mas ainda estou com uma dúvida: os clíticos não são em posição proclítica nas orações subordinatas? É por isso que eu achava que era correta a frase "é certo *se *vingar", por que *é certo=*oração principal* ; se vingar=*oração subordinata subjetiva.Então como seria estoutra frase: "é impossível reencarnar-se" ou "é impossível se reencarnar" ?Obrigado mais uma vez!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Antes de mais, obrigado! Mas ainda estou com uma dúvida: os clíticos não são em posição proclítica nas orações subordinatas? É por isso que eu achava que era correta a frase "é certo *se *vingar", por que *é certo=*oração principal* ; se vingar=*oração subordinata subjetiva.Então como seria estoutra frase: "é impossível reencarnar-se" ou "é impossível se reencarnar" ?Obrigado mais uma vez!



A gramática não é o meu forte. Tive uma boa formação no secundário, no tempo em que eramos obrigados a fazer análise sintática sobre o texto de 'Os Lusíadas' (uma dor de cabeça que só quem por lá passou ou quiser agora experimentar saberá o que é), mas não chega para me pronunciar sobre os pontos mais delicados. Há aí realmente duas orações? Em todo o caso, não creio que alguém dissesse em português europeu _'é certo se vingar'. _Mesmo que '_vingar-se_' constitua uma oração subordinada, aí a regra não se aplica, até por causa da ambiguidade. Nesse caso, poderia existir a dúvida de se o 'se' não seria uma conjunção condicional, ou seja, _(algo) é certo na condição de vingar ('vingar' _​teria então outro sentido, o que só agravaria ainda mais a ambiguidade).
No caso de '_reencarnar-se_' não seria de nenhuma das duas maneiras porque, pelo menos no meu português, '_reencarnar_' não é pronominal. Mas, exemplificando com verbos que o podem ser, '_transformar' _ou_ 'arrepender'_, por exemplo, a posição será a enclítica: '_é impossível ele transformar-se, é impossível arrepender-se'. _Não obstante essa ser uma construção perfeitamente válida, reafirmo que a mais frequente é a construção _'é impossível que ele se arrependa_' e aí, sim, a regra da próclise na subordinada aplica-se de pleno.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigadíssimo(Pode-se dizer _obrigadissimo _em português ?)!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigadissimo(Pode-se dizer _obrigadissimo _em português ?)!


----------



## Uticens678

Bom dia/noite a todos! Tenho uma nova pergunta: é possível utilizar o infinitivo pessoal em forma passiva? Por exemplo, uma frase do tipo "é difícil (tu) seres pago pelo teu trabalho " faz sentido ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Bom dia/noite a todos! Tenho uma nova pergunta: é possível utilizar o infinitivo pessoal em forma passiva? Por exemplo, uma frase do tipo "é difícil (tu) seres pago pelo teu trabalho " faz sentido ?



É possível, sim. Aliás, é comum.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Oi,

Não sei se nesta frase é um infinitivo pessoal, acredito que sim:

 "ao invés de dizer para as pessoas ficarem quietas, *você tentar *uma maneira mais gentil e pedir silêncio. Isso vai explicar o seu pedido e não vai ser tão rude. Aqui está o que você pode dizer..."

Alguém pode me explicar isso, por favor?

Obrigado.


----------



## anaczz

A frase é só isso?
Talvez falte aí um "se"

E se, ao invés de dizer para as pessoa ficarem quietas, você tentar...

Nesse caso, o tempo seria o futuro do subjuntivo/conjuntivo.

Sem esse "se" a construção fica com o sentido prejudicado.


----------



## Uticens678

Uma saudação cordial a todos! Surgiu-me uma nova dúvida com respeito ao uso do infinitivo nas orações interrogativas indirectas: numa frase como "Eu não sei onde ir", o sujeito è "eu" e o infinitivo não tem qualquer sufixos da conjugação; se a frase tivesse "eles" como sujeito, o infinitivo era conjugado ou não, ou seja era "Eles não sabem onde *irem*" ou "Eles não sabem onde ir"? Muito obrigado por qualquer sugestão!


----------



## anaczz

O infinitivo pessoal é desnecessário aí e soa mal.
Eles não sabem onde ir.


----------



## Uticens678

anaczz said:


> O infinitivo pessoal é desnecessário aí e soa mal.
> Eles não sabem onde ir.


Obrigado! Mas então frases como a seguinte, que encontrei na internete, estão erradas? Uma das frases em apreço é :"Segundo o secretário municipal da Defesa Civil, Vicente Bessa Junior, o monitoramento é necessário para amenizar os danos ambientais. Quatro famílias que moravam na área atingida permanecem no local, embora o secretário garanta que foram retiradas. As famílias alegam que não tem para onde irem" Novamente agradecido


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! Mas então frases como a seguinte, que encontrei na internete, estão erradas? Uma das frases em apreço é :"Segundo o secretário municipal da Defesa Civil, Vicente Bessa Junior, o monitoramento é necessário para amenizar os danos ambientais. Quatro famílias que moravam na área atingida permanecem no local, embora o secretário garanta que foram retiradas. As famílias alegam que não t*ê*m para onde irem" Novamente agradecido



Não, não estão erradas. Optar pela forma pessoal ou pela impessoal do infinitivo é, no essencial, apenas uma questão de gosto.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

'X não sabe onde ir' ou '... *a*onde ir'?


----------



## Carfer

Marcio_Osorio said:


> 'X não sabe onde ir' ou '... *a*onde ir'?



Creio que há uma tendência para o abandono de _'aonde' _e o uso de_ 'onde' _com verbos de movimento. Pelo menos em Portugal, essa tendência é notória.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado, Carfer, pela consideração. Acho que estou ficando para trás nessa revolução linguística. Promoverei (com pouca ou nenhuma pompa) o funeral de todas as minhas gramáticas, manuais e concepções antes dadas como certas.


----------

